# It's time to bite the bullet..



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

So, after 4 months being off work thanks to the wonderful world of DP, I've decided for definite (well almost), that this week I will go back to the ol' workplace and talk to the big boss man about sorting some little shifts out. I will be the first to admit that I'm absolutely terrified, but I really have got to the point where I genuinely believe I have nothing to lose in doing so. (That and the fact that I'm literally bored to tears of my own company lol)

So I figured I'd post my little objective on here and let you guys know how it goes. I'm 90% sure I'll follow through with it, with the only exception being my sheer anxiety of getting back in touch with the real world. I guess it has to happen eventually though, huh.

Any words of encouragement would be greatly appreciated to say the least lol. Here's hoping it will help in some mildly obscure way!

EDIT:: Sleepiness really does get the better of my English skills sometimes


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

RenZimE said:


> So, after 4 months being off work thanks to the wonderful world of DP, I've decided that I'm definitely that this week I will go back to the ol' workplace and talk to the big boss man about sorting some little shifts out. I will be the first to admit that I'm absolutely terrified, but I really have got to the point where I genuinely believe I have nothing to lose in doing so. (That and the fact that I'm literally bored to tears of my own company lol)
> 
> So I figured I'd post my little objective on here and let you guys know how it goes. I'm 90% sure I'll follow through with it, with the only exception being my sheer anxiety of getting back in touch with the real world. I guess it has to happen eventually though, huh.
> 
> Any words of encouragement would be greatly appreciated to say the least lol. Here's hoping it will help in some mildly obscure way!


For words of encouragement you need look no further than your own post. Standing up and going back to work is definitely a very brave thing and shows how strong you are. Good job dude!!!


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> For words of encouragement you need look no further than your own post. Standing up and going back to work is definitely a very brave thing and shows how strong you are. Good job dude!!!


Thanks dude, I appreciate your kind words








If only the "what if" thoughts weren't so prominent in my head I would've gone back eons ago! I miss the place so much its untrue but as we all know, doing anything with DP is an almighty mission at the best of times. I guess this is now my case of do or die, and hopefully it'll be the former rather than the latter







Cheers again dude


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Good for you! That's awesome. I wish you good luck.


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

good stuff, going back to work desptie how bad I felt was key to my recovery I think


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

good for you mate, anybody working with a mental illness deserves a medal imo!


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

How wonderful! I know you can do it, and in the long run it'll be extremely good for you. You'll be too focused on work to even think about dp/dr. That's always a good thing!


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

Renzime, that's great news. Just to tell you this. After 1 year of break because of the lack of the money, I started again to drive car last week in auto-school. I was driving car 5 days so far. 29 years old and still don't have driving licence (what to say ...







)
At first I was truly terrified. I thought that I could not drive. I woke up the night before 1st driving lesson and I was scared to death. 
And guess what... when I came there, I realised that my driving lessons were the best thing so far. OK, my driving truly sucks, but I must stay focused on what I'm doing for that 45 minutes and I completely forgot that I have derealization. I thought that I could not drive at all, but now driving is the only thing after 3 months that makes me completely to forgot about my DR. That actualy makes me to feel the whole last week at least 40% closer to reality. It was also sunny, so that also makes me feel better.
What I'm trying to say is that when you will be focused on doing something, it will for sure makes you feel better. 
I still feel like crap today, but my driving lessons are proof that I can feel better at times and hopefuly, I will be DR free one day. But still, I don't have a job and that isn't good.


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

Awwwh, thank you guys







Your words of encouragement are truly appreciated







I *finally* got my hair cut today after 4 months of deliberation, so I can safely say that I am now well on my way to getting back into that working frame of mind. (Well, I couldn't go back there looking like a yeti afterall ;P)

And on a side note, nix, I can totally empathize with that fear.. I've been there myself and it never fails to surprise you once everything goes to plan rather than how your head imagines it. Also, I too find driving reduces my symptoms quite dramatically. Its for that reason that I truly love driving more than any other activity available. If only fuel didnt cost so much!


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

Just a quick update.. Although it was a little later than anticipated, I finally went to see the big boss man at my workplace today! It wasn't a planned visit, more like spontaneity, but I'm seriously glad I did it. Not only do the guys at work now understand what the last 4 months has been about, but they've been super sympathetic about the whole situation too. I genuinely thought my first visit back there would be my last, but alas, I could well be starting some small shifts again as soon as next week! I'm really psyched but obviously quite anxious too, as my DP during this visit alone was seriously intense. I guess time will tell how it goes in the end, but here's hoping its a happy ending for once


----------



## Flare88 (Oct 22, 2009)

RenZimE said:


> Just a quick update.. Although it was a little later than anticipated, I finally went to see the big boss man at my workplace today! It wasn't a planned visit, more like spontaneity, but I'm seriously glad I did it. Not only do the guys at work now understand what the last 4 months has been about, but they've been super sympathetic about the whole situation too. I genuinely thought my first visit back there would be my last, but alas, I could well be starting some small shifts again as soon as next week! I'm really psyched but obviously quite anxious too, as my DP during this visit alone was seriously intense. I guess time will tell how it goes in the end, but here's hoping its a happy ending for once


What kind of work is it?


----------

